# Late as usual, but a big "wow" to V-Collection 8



## Studio E (Mar 23, 2022)

Just saying. I've had the V-collection for years, and barely ever used it because honestly, it just never sounded that great. I just loved the nostagia of it, but the UI's were small and terrible, the sound was kind of weal or two dimensional. Fast forward to today, all I've played with so for is the newly-engined Jupiter and Juno, but these two alone would be a good argument for owning the collection. From my recollection, way fatter, way more imperfect in the ways you want vintage analog gear to be, and the user interfaces seem much better. 

You might want to demo those two at least if you've already written them off.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 23, 2022)

They are indeed great


----------



## artomatic (Mar 23, 2022)

Upgrade to 8 ($99) or wait for the upcoming 9?


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 23, 2022)

Studio E said:


> Just saying. I've had the V-collection for years, and barely ever used it because honestly, it just never sounded that great. I just loved the nostagia of it, but the UI's were small and terrible, the sound was kind of weal or two dimensional. Fast forward to today, all I've played with so for is the newly-engined Jupiter and Juno, but these two alone would be a good argument for owning the collection. From my recollection, way fatter, way more imperfect in the ways you want vintage analog gear to be, and the user interfaces seem much better.
> 
> You might want to demo those two at least if you've already written them off.




I had a similar reaction when I upgraded from V-collection 6 ————> V-collection 8 a few months ago. Arturia has certainly upped their game!


----------



## eNGee (Mar 23, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Upgrade to 8 ($99) or wait for the upcoming 9?


I thought to wait, but then I decided it worth it (in spite of I already have Jup v4!). Well, I'm glad I did! the 2 main synths I added (Juno V and OB-X V) alone worth the price! Let alone Emulator II V and the mighty Jup v4!

Great synths!


----------



## HeliaVox (Mar 24, 2022)

Type ARTURIA on the CMI V Keyboard


----------



## eNGee (Mar 24, 2022)

HeliaVox said:


> Type ARTURIA on the CMI V Keyboard


Damn! Blue Screen of death! Back to 98 era!


----------

